
Lsjbot – Author of millions of wikipedia articles - adamwi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lsjbot
======
adamwi
17 000 000+ edits in total,
[https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anv%C3%A4ndare:Lsjbot](https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anv%C3%A4ndare:Lsjbot).

